

All Your Database Are Belong to Us - seanmcdirmid
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2338507

======
david927
I hate to argue against someone I admire as much as Erik, but I disagree. His
argument makes sense only for 'mandatory' context and rules, and that's a
minority subset.

If I'm querying for the length of something, is that 18mm or 18au? Units are
mandatory context for something quantitative. But the moment the context or
rules become situational (which ends up being a large amount of the time), the
problem of using objects in this space means forcing context and rules which
don't apply. And then you have something either useless or less effective.

The future, instead, is to model the context and rules as you do the data.
Users can then simply query how much they want/need of the former.

